# Upgrade issues - ,NET Framework 2.0 - 3.0, then 3.5 ~ HELP



## dwapachee

Hi,

I am having an issue with a new server. We have a software product that was built on .NET Framework 2.0. We are in the process of setting up this server to run Live with the software, however as recent updates from Microsoft were put out .NET Framwork 3.0 & 3.5 were inadvertantly installed on the server.

I have since uninstalled them both as well as uninstalled and reinstalled .NET Framework 2.0. I have also precompiled the site. This is a software product that requires users to login. At this point, I get to the login screen but when I attempt to login I am getting an error message saying that there has been a System Error, the error says:

"A system error has occured. A system error has occured, please contact your administrator"

Unfortunitely the software provider is not being very helpful as their standpoint is that this was built to be run in a .NET Framework 2.0 environment. They say that they do not know what the implications are of having installed the other versions. The response I got was to the effect of "you may have caused irreperable damage to the server". Obviously I do not beleive that this has caused "Irreperable damage" but have hit a roadblock.

Can someone give me some sort of idea as to where I should look next to get past this, maybe what impact versions 3.0 & 3.5 have on a system that even an uninstall of them would not have reverted back to the 2.0 state?

Thanks!

PS. Please let me know if I missed any details


----------



## Skie

What version of Windows is on the server?


----------



## dwapachee

Hi,

I thought I would forget something, it is Microsoft Windows Server 2003 R2, Standard Edition, SP 2

Thanks!

Danielle


----------



## dwapachee

OH - YAY...I got it working, thanks for looking into this for me none-the less!!

Danielle


----------



## Skie

dwapachee said:


> OH - YAY...I got it working, thanks for looking into this for me none-the less!!
> 
> Danielle


Would you be willing to say how you fixed it in case someone else has a similar problem?


----------



## dwapachee

Oh of course  I was so excited about it working yesterday that I didnt even think of leaving the solution.

After the .NET Framework 3.0 and then 3.5 were installed, then uninstalled, their presence had changed the owner of my database to the server administrator. So as this site is a site that requires login, I was still receiving the login page, but when enterring in the username and password, I received an error that said, "There was a system error. Please contact your administrator".

Quick and easy fix in the database properties.

Hope this helps someone else, this was frustrating getting to this solution.

Thanks!

Danielle


----------

